# What brewing methods would survive a blade grinder best?



## VJC (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi All,

This is perhaps a bit of a stupid question - I haven't yet upgraded to a burr grinder (Don't worry, I will be soon), but I want to move on from my cheapy coffee machine & start brewing good coffee. I've already improved the quality of my beans (no more Whittards for me!) & I was just wondering if any brewing methods were more robust than other to the uneven grind my electric blade grinder gives im making a good brew.

From my reading here, I suspect it's an Areopress, but I've also read that the French press is pretty resilient as too. Are there any others that will give a half decent cup whilst I wait to get a burr?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I used a blade grinder for aeropress initially and the results were reasonable.

The issues you have with a blade grinder are that the grind is not consistent and you are battering the beans rather than grinding.

Since using a suitable burr grinder (hausgrind) my brewed coffee is greatly improved.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

a burr grinder properly smashes the beans and crushes them, which releases oils etc. With a blade grinder you get none of that (or at least very little) so in general, flavour is always going to be pretty scarce with a blade grinder.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yep agree with Shrink, i tried a crappy blade grinder on my pour over, its doesnt taste great and makes you think the beans are not good...


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

still.... on the plus side, if you buy your beans from whittards then I can guarantee i'd want to get as little flavour from them as possible









do your new beans a favour and get a wee burr grinder, even if its a hand grinder.


----------



## VJC (Apr 23, 2014)

shrink said:


> still.... on the plus side, if you buy your beans from whittards then I can guarantee i'd want to get as little flavour from them as possible


I did say that I didn't anymore, but until a week and a half ago I thought my De'Longhi filter coffee maker was making me real coffee... I found this forum whilst researching how to grind coffee after being given a blade 'spice and coffee grinder'. I've obviously realised that I've been doing absolutely everything wrong.



> do your new beans a favour and get a wee burr grinder, even if its a hand grinder.


It's on my shopping list. I have my eye on the Porlex & filter starter pack discount bundle from HasBean.

However, I've got to finish off my old lower quality beans anyway. And I also want to see if my unsophisticated mouth really can tell the difference between good & bad beans. At the moment I have already ordered a French Press, Scott Rao's "Everything But Espresso" book, an Areopress and some scales. I'm just waiting for it to all arrive in the post before I order a small batch of beans to try it all out. I just wanted to see if I like the results before I get that bundle and try a range of quality beans.

Until then, I have the choice of coffee that's blade ground or coffee that's pre-ground. I'm sure I'll end up with a decent electric burr grinder eventually, but until then, I've got to work with what I've got.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Perhaps sieve out the largest chunks if you can


----------

